# Tivo guide/pass defect



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Confirmed today with Tivo. NFL game (Cincy at Pgh) rescheduled from 1pm to 8:20pm on NBC today (28 Dec). NFL changed the time/network a full week ago. Tivo.com shows guide correctly.

Tivo Roamio Pro (both) and Tivo Premier as well as Minis all show Cincy at Pgh still playing at 1pm. Shows NFL "TBA" in program guide on NBC at 8:20pm.

Forced connection with all Tivos. 

Restarted Roamio Pro.

Finally, with support, cleared program data and went through guided setup all over again on Roamio Pro.

No change in data. Had I not manually checked, the game would NOT have recorded - period. Tivo validated that there is apparently a defect in the guide update process and cannot explain the issue. This is not the first issue by far, but is the first one I noticed in advance enough to create a manual recording.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

My Roamio Pro shows TBA for tonight's game too, but I have a "NFL Football" wishlist set up so it records all the NFL games.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

A wishlist for ALL would probably get it recorded. A season pass - or even a straight recording using the guide, would not record the correct game. Neither would a wishlist which specifically called out one or more teams.

I left my scheduled recording active, and it recorded what it "thought" was the correct game. But obviously, the Tivo was incorrect, and what it really recorded was the Browns-Ravens game. I went to a different unit and manually setup a recording. It is still on my "To Do" list. The first unit has no further recordings scheduled, so clearly without the manual recording it would not have recorded.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

At 7 PM my Roamio Basic correctly shows the teams playing tonight


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Can you specifically show what it says? I'm assuming you mean that when you looked at 7pm, the entry for the 8:20pm game is correct? Explicitly showing Bengals/Steelers?

That would be very odd, since I just checked both of my Roamio Pros, both of my minis, and my Premier. All continue to be incorrect. At this point, all of the devices except for one mini has been rebooted. Both Roamio Pros and the Premier had a (successful) forced connection. And finally, one Roamio Pro was put entirely through the guided setup all over again to load data fresh.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

wmhjr said:


> Can you specifically show what it says? I'm assuming you mean that when you looked at 7pm, the entry for the 8:20pm game is correct? Explicitly showing Bengals/Steelers?
> 
> That would be very odd, since I just checked both of my Roamio Pros, both of my minis, and my Premier. All continue to be incorrect. At this point, all of the devices except for one mini has been rebooted. Both Roamio Pros and the Premier had a (successful) forced connection. And finally, one Roamio Pro was put entirely through the guided setup all over again to load data fresh.


I did not go downstairs to Tivo, but looked using an Android tablet app which fetches the guide from the Tivo over wifi. (I know it didn't go over Internet to tivo.com, because that is slower than death.) If I select NBC station, the right hand column shows NBC schedule for evening. If I select 8:20 pm game, it shows Bengal-Steelers.

I also back-tracked to 4 PM today, then checked Fox and CBS 4:25 games. They were both correct too. In your other thread, I believe you had a problem with one or the other. Of course I am checking ex post facto; I have no idea what they actually said before the game started.

Another possible issue is that we are both looking at local station station lineups (mine are Detroit OTA).


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have to say, I don't believe you are correct. I think when you're going over the android tablet app, it is getting the guide from Tivo.com - NOT your Tivo. 

In fact, I think I have just proven this. I'm looking right now at the guide on screen on one of my Roamio Pros. It has the incorrect "Teams TBA" description, and no new flag, for the 8:20pm game on NBC.

I am also now looking at my iPad Tivo app, with the same exact Roamio selected, and used the guide. It, as a contrast, has the correct data.

This means that the app - as opposed to your Tivo - is what generated the correct data, based on it doing a query to Tivo.com. I would be more than willing to bet that if you actually went downstairs, you're going to be surprised that the actual Tivo guide will in fact be incorrect.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

At 8:08 PM, my Romaio does not know whose playing on NBC at 8:20pm. If you can clarify exactly was slot to look at in the past (Channel/Time), I can check that as well.

Last successful call at 4:04 pm. Indexing at 4:09pm. Program information to Jan 8th.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

wmhjr said:


> I have to say, I don't believe you are correct. I think when you're going over the android tablet app, it is getting the guide from Tivo.com - NOT your Tivo.
> 
> In fact, I think I have just proven this. I'm looking right now at the guide on screen on one of my Roamio Pros. It has the incorrect "Teams TBA" description, and no new flag, for the 8:20pm game on NBC.
> 
> ...


You are correct. The app updated a few weeks ago and apparently changed its behavior. It used to work as I described. However, the experiment confirms it has different data than the Roamio BUT it contacts tivo.com fast, whereas that is STILL slow on my PC and used to be slow on Android.

My Roamio does NOT know what teams are playing on NBC tonight.

That gives me less confidence in the Android app. I would prefer it knows what the Tivo knows. Now it represents another risk on late changes.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

wmhjr said:


> A wishlist for ALL would probably get it recorded. A season pass - or even a straight recording using the guide, would not record the correct game. Neither would a wishlist which specifically called out one or more teams.
> 
> I left my scheduled recording active, and it recorded what it "thought" was the correct game. But obviously, the Tivo was incorrect, and what it really recorded was the Browns-Ravens game. I went to a different unit and manually setup a recording. It is still on my "To Do" list. The first unit has no further recordings scheduled, so clearly without the manual recording it would not have recorded.


You're right. My wishlist is set to new. In the recording history, this game shows as not recording as it is "not new". First aired on 1/1/09 and is a re-run. Glad I was home and had read this thread.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

My app has not been updated in a long time, and has always gotten guide data from Tivo.com from the very beginning as far as I know. 

I agree with your concerns about the obvious discrepancies between the app and the actual units. I don't know what the Tivos would do if I used the app guide to schedule a recording, which then would obviously not match up with what the Tivo itself thought was real. Given the somewhat delicate and fragile Tivo ecosystem to begin with.


----------

